# 2021 Listening Project - Feb 1



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Haydn
String Quartet No. 61 "Fifths"
Emerson Quartet

Now this is my favorite of the Haydn quartets that I've been listening to. All the movements are just great. Only one more from this set: No. 66 "Lobkowitz".


----------

